# Excel und VBA Makros



## mille (28. Juli 2004)

Hey

Wenn ich mit ALt+F11 den VBA Editor öffne und in meiner Arbeitsmappe (DieseArbeitsmappe) eine funktio schreibe, wie diese hier:


```
function test ( t as integer) as integer
test = t * t
end function
```
 gibt diese doch das Quadrat wieder!

Wenn ich die dann in Excel nutze: =test(2) wird bei mir #NAME! ausgegeben! wieso? 
Ich versteh es nicht! Ich hab schon so ziemlich alles, was mir einfiel ausprobiert! es geht nicht! er kennt diese funktion nicht.
auch habe ich mir schon diverse funktionen aus dem Inet gezogen! jedes mal wird die Funktion nicht (mehr) erkannt! 
Die Makrosicherheitsstufe ist uaf niedrig, daran liegts also auch nicht!

Kennt ihr das Problem?
Wie behebe ich das?


----------



## duckdonald (30. Juli 2004)

Des Rätsels Lösung ist die Bezeichnung:


```
Public Function test(t As Integer)

test = t * t

End Function
```
dann kommt nämlich auch bei deinem Beispiel die gesuchte "4"


----------

